# Mf 1533



## LioZac0261 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what they think about the MF 1533 (really, Massey Ferguson in general). I'm about to buy my first tractor and this is my best option from the information I've gathered.

The majority of the jobs I'll be doing is mowing thick pasture and grading some rough roads, possibly even some light digging. I'm hoping to find one new for a good price (~$10,000).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi LioZac. Welcome to the forum! I've never ran a Massey Ferguson, but have seen many of them around and they appear to me to be well made tractors.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Get a Deere.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, that would be my first thought, but you aren't gonna touch a new 40 horse Deere for the $10,000 ceiling he has to work with. They do however offer 0% financing for 5 years.....As does every other tractor dealer in the country!


----------



## LioZac0261 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm really considering a Deere as well, I just need to narrow my pick. I just have to find a reasonably priced one ($10,000 is negotiable if it's a good enough tractor )


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't beat em in my opinion, thought I know that they are really too expensive for what you get. Are you checking Craigslist? Lots of good deals out there if you got the cash. As Christmas gets closer I bet you see even better deals too!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Old farmall tractors with belly mowers work well. You might find one in the 5-6k range. They are still great tractors to run. Relatively cheap and easy to fix too. Good luck!


----------



## LioZac0261 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we hope you keep us informed!


----------



## the6shooter (Nov 16, 2010)

good luck finding a new 1533 for $10,000 dollars since your looking at the new selling prices around $18,000, For $10,000, your going to get a farm pro from china, massey's are one of the big 3, you won't find anything better in it's class. ( no disrespect to the green, blue and orange).....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome 6 shooter! What are you running?


----------



## the6shooter (Nov 16, 2010)

2006 mf 1528 w/fel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep! If they have a diesel and or 4 wheel drive, they get a bit insane on the cost! Have you tossed any photos in the registry?


----------



## the6shooter (Nov 16, 2010)

No have no pic's as of yet., But will soon, putting 1528 up for sale. I have out grown it going up to a 1648


----------



## tweld (Nov 8, 2007)

*Tweld*

Massey's are the most economical tractor to run I have a MF245 & Ihave a MF 30 Industrial the MF 245 will run pulling a 5 foot bushhog all day about 8 hrs. for 4-5 Gal. of deisel Fuel my My MF 30 Industrial is also a Back hoe useing the hoe all day 8hrs. it will burn 5-9 Gal. of deisel fuel any tractor with a Perkins Deisel Engine will be very good on fuel 

most of all they are very easy to get parts for


----------

